# R L De Joachim bottle 1770



## garyy244 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi, I recently bought the following glass bottle at an estate sale and have been unable to find any information about it. Perhaps a member can help with any info and relative value. Brief description as follows: Dark green glass with long neck and recessed base. Embossing to front reads R.L. DE JOACHIM and 1770. The bottle is in excellent condition with no cracks or chips. My guess is it may be German or Dutch. All internet searches so far have resulted in zero.

Thanks

Gary (new member
)


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jul 4, 2017)

-

Hi Gary, As you say, information is a little thin on the ground, however, I did come across these images on the site linked below.
The information at the bottom of the label is interesting, the mention of 'By Warrant of Appointment to H.M. the King' would date it to 1902 or after.

-





-





-

http://www.finestandrarest.com/liqueurs.html

-0-​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 4, 2017)

We need age indicators such as mold marks and lip finish.  What does the bottom embossing read?  Without those, I can only guess that this is a 20th Century bottle from some ephemeral distillery.  The bottle certainly does not date to 1770.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks like kummel is a caraway seed liquor.   See Wikipedia.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kümmel_(liqueur)

Can't find anything on Joachim.  

Here's a little info on Humphrey Taylor and Co.  http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Humphrey_Taylor_and_Co

Jim G


----------



## botlguy (Jul 5, 2017)

Excellent job of research guys, I hope the poster appreciates it.
Jim S.


----------

